# Health & Fitness



## nikki999 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good evening

I am moving to Dubai next month and am hoping to find a gym that provides toning tables. I have searched Google and the only place that does it is Eduscan Fitness Club in Abu Dhabi. 

Does anyone know of somewhere in Dubai? I will be living in the Dubai Marina.

Many thanks


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

As a personal trainer in Dubai I can tell you that toning tables are going to be a complete waste of your time. Flexibility improved perhaps, any great weight loss, no.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think this is very old 'technology'? 

I've never seen those in Dubai anyway. Lots of pilates studios though, some of them with reformer machines.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

nikki999 said:


> Good evening
> 
> I am moving to Dubai next month and am hoping to find a gym that provides toning tables. I have searched Google and the only place that does it is Eduscan Fitness Club in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


You could try Fitness First, I'm not sure but it's worth a go


----------

